# Molly changing color...



## H2O Way

One of my female dalmatian mollies is changing from spotted to white. There is no cottony or fuzzy look and no signs of weakness. She eats well, swims well, and is due soon for another batch of fry. Has anyone else seen this happen? Thanks for your input!


----------



## webgeek

Was the color change prominent at her abdomen or for the whole of the body? I have a marble molly whose belly became blackish while she approached her delivery date. She gave about 10 babies that are predominantly black.


----------



## H2O Way

Thanks for your reply. It is on most of her body. First her fins began to whiten, then her body started to change colors. She's about 1/2 spotted and 1/2 white now. She seems happy and healthy. As soon as I can, I'm going to post pictures of the change.


----------



## snail

do you have a light colored substrate? some fish will get lighter or darker to match their substrate.


----------



## majerah1

Could be also because she is getting close to delivery?I would imagine she would want to wash her colors out so she is less likely to be noticed while dropping the fry.


----------



## H2O Way

snail said:


> do you have a light colored substrate? some fish will get lighter or darker to match their substrate.


I do have natural colored substrate....thanks for your input!


----------



## H2O Way

majerah1 said:


> Could be also because she is getting close to delivery?I would imagine she would want to wash her colors out so she is less likely to be noticed while dropping the fry.


Sounds logical. I don't believe she will get her spots back..she continues to change to a nice white color. And she's doing great. Getting closer to delivering those babies.


----------



## H2O Way

Here is the update on my Dalmatian Molly: She delivered her babies (lots of babies) and started to get her black spots back. She's pretty much back to normal now. Thanks for everyone's input.


----------

